#  Nachrichten >   Therapieforschung: Darmspiegelung mit Musik >

## zeit.de

Sanfte Melodien im Behandlungsraum helfen dem Patienten ? sofern sie sorgfältig für ihn ausgewählt sind. Von Wolfram Goertz  Weiterlesen...

----------

